# Eating



## EightyFive (Jul 22, 2010)

A dragonfly eating another bug.
Here:  Dragonflies and Butterflies | Time Capture   you could find some other pictures


----------



## chris82 (Jul 22, 2010)

I love it, though I would be tempted to try a tighter crop but thats just me.


----------



## EightyFive (Jul 22, 2010)

if you go to the link there's also a crop about it


----------



## chris82 (Jul 22, 2010)

Yup, I see it. I think I prefer the tighter crop. lol


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 22, 2010)

I too like the tighter crop.  Great lighting!


----------



## EightyFive (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks you all!


----------

